# golden bond rescue in oregon



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Does anone have ties to Golden Bond Rescue in Oregon?


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

We tried adopting from them within the last month as we were looking for another golden (ended up resucing a mixed spaniel of some type) and we couldn't as we have two small children.

Good luck. Sorry I can't be of help but I wanted to say hi as we are in the same area!:wavey:


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

What area are you from?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

jessi mom said:


> What area are you from?


Well, we're from Vancouver, Wa... but you weren't talking to me!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

And we're from Portland, Oregon LOL, but you weren't talking to me either LOL.

Hello from Oregon!!!! :wavey:


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

It's nice to know there are a few people in my area. So thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Dalton is a GB dog.


----------

